# Vintage 70's transfers



## lordmelbury (Nov 20, 2006)

Hello there. Just wondering if anyone can help. I bought a selection of vintage 70's transfers from the States & have had a few issues with printing them. I normally make plastisol one colour transfers which I print onto baking paper. I then print these onto the shirts for 30 seconds at 180 degrees and peel after about 30 seconds. The vintage shirts don't take at this setting. I'm wondering if I need to cold peel them? I'm talking about the type of transfers that have a white backing, then the colours, then the top paper. Anyone assist in that? Maybe the fact that they are 30 years old might be working against them?

Thanks

James


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Lot of transfer from back then where cold peel and I do use old one from 70,80..

Some times when they wont peel spray some water on them or put in the wash and the paper will come off hope this helps...


----------



## lordmelbury (Nov 20, 2006)

Thank you very much. I've tried a few more today and indeed the cold peel technique seems to work fine. Only the really old ones play up.


----------



## BillyV (May 8, 2009)

You may have to up your heat a bit?


----------

